# Is Muc-Off safe to use on disc brakes?



## gmtfd (13 Feb 2013)

Hi all

I'm fairly new to MTBing. So far I've been wrapping up my disc brakes in plastic bags prior to cleaning the bike, but I've noticed on my container of Muc-Off it says it's safe to use on disc brakes. Does anyone know if this is true or not?

Thanks in advance for any help with this.

Gareth


----------



## Silver Fox (13 Feb 2013)

I use Muc-Off, never had an issue with it going on the disc brakes.

Besides, I doubt Muc-Off would put that claim on their product if it wasn't safe.


----------



## gmtfd (13 Feb 2013)

Great, that's good to know. I asked because I read something which said to avoid contaminating disc brake rotors with anything (even the natural oil from your fingers) but if you use Muc-Off and it's OK, that will make my life a lot easier!

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Motozulu (13 Feb 2013)

I use a muc off alternative but I also use a proper disc brake cleaner too - though I admit that is only cos it smells all nice and 'orangey'


----------



## davester65 (13 Feb 2013)

I don't have disc brakes but i do use Muc-Off, my bottle says it's a water based product, which means it should be fine to use on brake discs, just rinse/hose off any leftover product after cleaning and allow some time for the discs to dry out.


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2013)

I use TFR, and a jet wash.


----------

